# Baby bunnies licking me



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, i know when adult rabbits lick u it meansthey love you but these babies that are not even a full three weeksyet, when i let them on the bed with me jump all over me and lick melike crazy. i would love to believe its out of love andaffection but im inclined to think there may be anotherreason. all three of the baby buns jump all over meand lick me on non-stop and even nibble on my lips if they can reach myface. what does this mean?


----------



## jasptobes (Oct 19, 2006)

For what it's worth:

I've heard that rabbits lick a lot when they need salt. Do you have asalt block? At a pinch, you can give them small amounts of kosher salton a saucer. Then again, the bunnies probably just love you becauseyou're a wonderful person 

I'm sure I don't need to remind you, but if you give the little guyssalt you really have to watch their water intake. A few grains of salteach is plenty, a day. 

Off-topic - I'm a Long-Islander too, but I'm now living in SouthCarolina after 5 years in Egypt. I never thought I would say this, butafter several years I really miss that place...


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 19, 2006)

hi there jasto!! welcome to theforum! i used to think the same thing regarding salt, but ibelieve the general consensus on this forum is when bunnies lick u itis never related to salt intake....however, this applies foradults. if someone, like the infamous pamnock could confirmthat this is however teh case with baby bunnies, i willagree. however, with adult bunnies my understanding is thatthey NEVER lick u due to salt intake. again, this is my firstbaby litter and i understand the reasons may be be different.not to offend, but im hoping, merely because of my own pride, that youare wrong, lol....im sure u know why....i wanna hear that its cuz theyluv me and for no other reason, lol. 

on another note, come back!!!all my friends areleaving NY and im so sad!! and where in SC are youliving? my grandfather lives in anderson. are youclose to there???


----------



## jasptobes (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats on your first baby litter. OK, we canonly conclude that you're an exceptional person and the bunnies thinkthat your their Alpha-mom!

I live in Conway, SC, which is a stone's throw from Myrtle Beach.Anderson must be Southwest, somewhere, because we're on the coast -practically by the North Carolina border. 

How neat to hear back from you so soon...so , how's the weather in Queens?


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 19, 2006)

lol - i was merely speaking words ofhope!! i was so happy to see them jumping on me and lickingme that i was dying to hear it was cuz they loved me! hehe

anyways, actually, the only thing i do know about anderson is that itis the farthest south in sout carolina you can possibly go withoutcrossing the next state, whatever it is....lol, i stink at geography.

queens isnt so bad right now. i woudl estimate its in the mid50s tempwise. ok, i must ask, not to digress, but, why did umove from LI to SC? and also, woudl u mind telling me whatpart of LI you were from?


----------



## jasptobes (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm from Suffolk County - Sayville, to be exact.I used to make fun of that place when I was a teenager - now I can'twait to visit my mom there in December!

So are those lionhead buns you have, from your avatar pic? They'rebeautiful. I have a Silver Fox doe, Jasper (getting up in years), and alittle Chinchilla boy I rescued on Jan 1 of this year. I can't imaginehow empty the house wouldbe without them and my rescuedprairie dogs - Caesar and Rainy. I'll send pictures of thekids if you'd like.


----------



## jasptobes (Oct 19, 2006)

Didn't answer your whole question - 

I moved to Cairo, Egypt from 1993 to 1998; my husband Mike taughtphilosophy at the American University, and I taught music. Heinterviewed for a job in SC after our fifth year there, so now he'sworking at Coastal Carolina University. I freelance doing consultingwork for non-profits. I generally don't get paid, but I don't have ahard time with that


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 19, 2006)

i must confess, my avatar is merely a pic i wishwould be a reality is my world but its merely a cute pic i saw on theinternet. its late now so tomorrow i will fill you in on myrabbits, etc.


----------



## jasptobes (Oct 19, 2006)

I generally work at night, but I took a long nap myself! Looking forward to talking with you more...


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 19, 2006)

anyone else happen to know about baby bunnies licking me? what's your interpretation?


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 19, 2006)

jasto - here's some interesting reading for ya regarding one particular bunny


----------



## cheryl (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Tego!

I'm just going by my own thoughts on this..

When two of my girls accidently got pregnant,the father Pippi wassupposed to be a girl grrrrrr the little bugger,but anyway i ended upwith 5 babies between them,as they grew up,i would have these littlebabies following me,or when they seen me they would run up to me ohhand they also loved to lick me and how gorgeous is their little babytongue,i was in heaven...i believe that they were already familiar withmy voice while the girls were pregnant(which i didn't know that theywere pregnant)

and i was always checking on them when they were in the nest,and fromthe very first moment they opened their eyes they seen me,i was alwaysholding them as well.I was like a second mum to them only i didn't feedthem milk lol,maybe they seen me as a funny looking bunny with no furlol

I also noticed that they loved to nibble on things,even my ownskin,maybe this is their way of testing new things out,tasting newtextures just like babies do

Anyway this is just my own perception,but watching the little ones growup has been such an enjoyable experience,i didn't have the heart togive away the babies,how could i when i watched them grow up,they arenow 17 months old



cheryl


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 19, 2006)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16291&amp;forum_id=1

lol, i forgot to post the link jasto

cheryl, i know what you're saying, i could never give thesebabies. i love how they trustme somuch. and they nibble on me too just like yours did.


----------



## Haley (Oct 20, 2006)

I dont know what (if anything) it means, but I just wanted to say Im jealous!

the thought of those little babies licking you and loving you..ahh..makes my heart melt!


----------



## jasptobes (Oct 23, 2006)

I just checked out "Tank the Terrible's" string,ilovetogocalderon. What a saga! Is this the same bunny that's lickingyou now? Not many people would have had as much patience as you toreform a hell-rabbit. I truly admire all of the efforts you made, andthe good advice other members shared. 

When we were living in Egypt, Mike and I used to do our shopping atthese open-air markets which sold vegetables, fruit, and live poultry.And rabbits. You know what happened next...after I convinced themeat-man that I wanted to take the rabbit home alive (he was walking tothe chopping block, holding it by the ears), he laughed hysterically,started kissing the rabbit on the nose, grabbed my backpack, andstuffed him in. Then he stuffed some leafy greens on top of him. 

And that's how "Lazarus" came into our lives. 

The first week he was great - tearing around the apartment. Then hemust have gotten the idea we were going to eat him, which we weren't.He was not only the terror of our apartment, but the whole floor.Friends would joke "Aw, dere afwaid of dere wittle bunny." And thenscream when Lazarus snorted, growled, swiped with his claws, and lungedat anyone who came near him. His favorite trick was to pee on the couchfirst, to establish his complete supremacy. 

To be fair, Lazarus was not a true "domesticated" rabbit species - hewas a cross between a wild desert hare and some other prolific breed.Being half wild, at least, we gave him to some vegetarian students whowere running a small farm.

More to follow


----------



## Haley (Oct 24, 2006)

To answer for ILTC, Tank is actually living happily in a new home. 

The ones licking her are Tanks babies. 

Heres hoping they keep with the tongue and not with the teeth like their daddy!


----------



## jasptobes (Oct 24, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> To answer for ILTC, Tank is actually living happily in a new home.
> 
> The ones licking her are Tanks babies.
> 
> Heres hoping they keep with the tongue and not with the teeth like their daddy!


It's true what they say - some unfortunate traits do skip a generation!I'm glad to hear Tank has a new home. I also think you must have enoughscars to impress a well-seasoned street-fighter :shock:

Having heard the lengths you went through to spare Tank fromeuthanasia, I certainly know why the little bunnies are licking you. Asthey said when I was young(er), you're neato! Or way-cool!


----------



## jasptobes (Oct 24, 2006)

Whoops - 

Sorry Haley; it's been a long day. I mistook you for ilovetegocalderon. It's been a long day... but thank you for updating me!


----------



## Haley (Oct 24, 2006)

no problem!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 28, 2006)

Sorry I havent been on in awhile.Thanks to Haley for answering for me! Tank is doing wonderfulwith his new MALE owner. I guess he just really didnt likefemale humans! lol

and you are right, i am do have quite a few scars. hehe


----------



## Spring (Nov 1, 2006)

What?! Iltc has babies.. man I've missed a lot in the time I've been away! I have some updates to read!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Nov 10, 2006)

lol, u sure do!! and i no longer have Tank.


----------

